# Sometimes it's better to not know



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

While on vacation I left the dogs with my dad while I took my nieces around. And he calls me as we are heading back (after 90 min) to see when we were coming back. I guess they would just sit at the door waiting for me. Or when he'd take them for a walk they just went around the building looking for me then would come back to the condo we are renting and search all of the rooms. I guess I don't have to worry about my litter mates not bonding with me. Maybe too much?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww bless them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

At least they have each other until your back  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Awe bless, they know how to make you feel guilty don't they. It is so good that your dad doggy sits so at least their routine is not broken.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

How funny! Obi does that to stop me from leaving!


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

aww, that is so sweet!! unwavering love


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's so adorable!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The next day I took them with me because it upset my dad too much watching them look for me. These guys have been through a lot on vacation. A lot of disruptions in routines. Being left behind in strange places. I brought a lot of things familiar from home but it's been an adjustment during our mini vacation away from the brutal heat. Beemer seems more leash aggressive. Lexi is a Houdini escaping all confined areas. Ended up getting a gentle leader and had our first walk without correction. Though when my sister took them for a walk, Beemer escaped his gentle leader and yanked my sister all the way home. All in all these guys I think are doing pretty well. And I realize how important routine is for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

